# Insulating flat roof with exposed rafters



## bluebird5 (Jan 24, 2011)

well a picture would be nice but from what im getting, you have got 2 ways to insulate. put insulation on the inside and fur the beams down to keep them exposed or take the roof off and insulate form the outside with foam sheets and leave the inside alone. just my 2 cents


----------

